# 720 penalty



## sailquinte (May 26, 2001)

There has been a lot of discussion regarding the acceptable way to complete a 720 penalty.
My thoughts are that provided that forward progress is not made during the penalty turn,it is acceptable to legthen one of the points of the turn to accomodate increased boat speed. Any input???????


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2001)

All boats behave differently but in general the rate of turn should be modulated so that you can maintain the most speed coming out as well as the least time in turning. This takes some practice. Too sharp a turn and you come out slow. Too much time on any one point of sail and you have traveled too much distance to get out quickly. This is definitely one of those items to practice. 

Jeff


----------



## miahmouse (Apr 11, 2001)

Once you''ve started spinning, don''t stop. Thats what I''ve always been told.


----------

